# Can older style audio equipment be used in HT?



## arkie41 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello out there to all you audio proficient folks. My questions sound simple to myself but I'm sure the answers are more complicated than my feeble brain can comprehend. Can I use a graffic equalizer with a home theater surround sound system and how would it be hooked up? Or...is there an alternate component that would help "shape" the audio that would be easier to install? Second question; Is there another component to add to a home theater system that would enhance the base sound from the system or sub-woofer? Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Sure, a graphic equalizer would work with a home theater, but it would have a couple of limitations:
1. Old graphic equalizers are typically 2 channel devices so they would be designed to work with your front right and left speakers only.
2. Typically old graphic equalizers only effect a band width of around 60hz to 160 khz so no mater how you hook it up, it's not going to have much effect on deep bass.
There are equalization units that can be used for home theater, but they are very expensive. There is one that I know of for use with subwoffers only produced by Velodyne that can be purchased for around $500.
Bass is generally where you have the biggest equalization problems.
Most modern EQ is built into pre/pros or AVRs rather than being a seperate component.
Hope this is of some help.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

koyaan said:


> Sure, a graphic equalizer would work with a home theater, but it would have a couple of limitations:
> 1. Old graphic equalizers are typically 2 channel devices so they would be designed to work with your front right and left speakers only.
> 2. Typically old graphic equalizers only effect a band width of around 60hz to 160 khz so no mater how you hook it up, it's not going to have much effect on deep bass.
> There are equalization units that can be used for home theater, but they are very expensive. There is one that I know of for use with subwoffers only produced by Velodyne that can be purchased for around $500.
> ...


Most older equalizers are 10 band types that have adjustments from 30Hz to 16kHz.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

koyaan said:


> There are equalization units that can be used for home theater, but they are very expensive. There is one that I know of for use with subwoffers only produced by Velodyne that can be purchased for around $500.


If using just with a subwoofer, you can get a used Behringer Feedback Destroyer for about $50.


----------



## artinaz (Jul 31, 2008)

Common usage is usually an equaliser for the subwoofer in a home theater setting. Dedicated 2 channel stereo has a pretty small following currently and an equaliser is seen as compromising the sound. In a home theater setting, people rarely use an equaliser on the mains, unless its built into the AVR alongwith auto correction like audyssey. 

How were planning to use the ew and why do fel a need for it? How would set it- by ear ?


----------

